# 942 OTA guide was there...



## gdarwin (Jan 31, 2005)

Went to TV1 guide and there they were.... All stations listed except WAVE and KET. 

Went to RAVE to start recording Soundstage. After starting the recording went to OTA channels to watch NCIS on 32.1. Guide went back to "digital service" on all OTA channels....

L225.

G.


----------



## volfan615 (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm having the same problem. One minute the guide is there and the next it's gone. So far I can't find any pattern.


----------



## pthibode (Apr 26, 2005)

Since getting the last download - I never know if my guide data will be there... I belive it is also causing me to miss some recordings, but would need to research a little further to confirm. (I'm not very careful about remembering what I have set to record)


----------



## volfan615 (Sep 18, 2003)

When I got home yesterday I hoped to find the new software loaded (L226) and the OTA guide data populated. Well I had the new software version but no guuide data. For the heck of it I did a check switch to force the guide download thinking thinking that it just hadn't had time since the new software was loaded. So far so good.... throughout the night and this morning I still have the guide. I'll see if it's still there today when I get home.


----------



## volfan615 (Sep 18, 2003)

When I got home yesterday evening the OTA guide was gone again and hasn't come back since. This really makes it difficult to record shows OTA.


----------



## gdarwin (Jan 31, 2005)

Picture freezes... 942 shuts down on its own... Comes back up...

Check the guide and all OTA info is there except WAVE and KET...

Lets see how long it stays.

G.


----------



## gdarwin (Jan 31, 2005)

Well... Went out to dinner, came back and the OTA guide is gone again..


----------



## pthibode (Apr 26, 2005)

Seems like the "no info available" problem isn't wide spread? I never know when i'm going to look at my guide and it won't show anything more than an hour or two out... It is causing me to miss recordings, which is a real pain. I've done a restart of the unit by holding down the power button... i think I'm going to try to unplug it for a minute or two and see if that makes any difference.

942 with 226 and legacy switches


----------



## sfgtwsac (Jun 10, 2005)

My OTA comes and goes all the time as well and I have Dish Pro LNBs and a DPP 44 Switch. So I doubt its simply a question of which switches and LNBs you have. 

It occurred to me this morning, that the guide data appeared yesterday after I rescanned my locals (just got a new antenna), but shortly thereafter the guide data disappeared. I wonder if the guide "loses its place" when hitting major time milestones such as every 30 minutes or maybe once an hour. Perhaps the unit does an on-the-fly guide update, but then "forgets" the OTA stations.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

This is definitely a software issue. A fix is in testing now for it.


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

Mark, do you think there is a possibility this might be included in the next update?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I hope so.


----------



## foosnake (May 8, 2005)

On my last conversation with Tech Support, 3 weeks ago, they said that the fix should be in the next update scheduled in 4-6 weeks from then. We'll see.


----------



## pthibode (Apr 26, 2005)

Well, it is worse for me in 227 than it was in 226, so I guess wait for another update?


----------



## volfan615 (Sep 18, 2003)

The problem has cleared up for me now with L227. The OTA guide is now rock solid. It's strange how this is not consistent across all receivers but I guess that is why they are having such a hard time fixing this.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

pthibode said:


> Well, it is worse for me in 227 than it was in 226, so I guess wait for another update?


pthibode - please send me an email with what's going wrong specifically with your 942, what your switch/LNB configuration is exactly, and a phone number where you can be contacted. I want to get the Dish engineers involved with this one, as you are local.


----------

